# Tree trimmer electrocuted (Ireland)



## The Lorax (May 19, 2010)

Man dies in workplace accident

Wednesday, May 19, 2010 - 05:59 PM

A 27-year-old man has died after he was electrocuted in a workplace accident in Co Clare this afternoon.

The man was cutting trees near Shannon when he came in contact with overhead power lines.

He died instantly and his body has been removed to the Mid Western Regional Hospital in Limerick where a post mortem examination will be carried out.

Gardaí(Police) and the Health and Safety Authority have launched separate investigations.

Read more: http://www.irishexaminer.com/breaki...-workplace-accident-458308.html#ixzz0oQGshAZF


----------



## Jumper (May 20, 2010)

Sad. Wonder if he was doing utility line trimming, or was just trimming someones tree and happened in contact with the line. RIP


----------



## The Lorax (May 21, 2010)

From the sounds of it he was likely working under contract to the Utility company. They contract most if not all trimming work out.


----------

